# Feedback on Beamswork EA Timer 6500K 0.5W LED



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Get the EA FSPEC. It will be better for your application. The ET 0.50 6500k is also a good option and it's cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

here is a review of the ea fspec https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3RPTFoCSXY. he found a par of 10 at 10" depth from a 24" fixture. insufficient for your needs imo.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

3 row one.. not 5 row..
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LFF07I8/ref=s9_acsd_hps_bw_c_x_4_w

This is much stronger..Any DA...

Problem is it's kind of not 2x more like 3x more par..


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you all!

I am confused on which one to buy. EA seems to put out too low a PAR (10 PAR at 10 inch) even for a low tech and DA seems to put out a high PAR (90 to 110 PAR at 12 inches) which could lead to algae issues without CO2 injection. Whichever light I buy has to be placed right on top of the tank and cannot be raised up/hung from ceiling to control light penetration.

EA FSPEC seems to put out close to 30 PAR at 12 inches based on available PAR data, but the 30 inches model seems to be not available on Amazon/Ebay at it's normal price.

Am I missing any freshwater specific 30 inch LED model that puts out around 30-40 PAR at 10-12 inches? Current USA Satellite Plus seems to fit my need but it comes only in 24 or 36 inches models.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LFF07I8?tag=vs-powersports-convert-amazon-20

Is dimmable w/ an after market dimmer..


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks jeffkrol. I have ordered 'LuminiGrow Asta 20 COB LED (planted version)' from Amazon. I felt like trying something new and this one seems promising with dimming capability. I will post my thought on this LED after a couple of months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

vijay_06 said:


> Thanks jeffkrol. I have ordered 'LuminiGrow Asta 20 COB LED (planted version)' from Amazon. I felt like trying something new and this one seems promising with dimming capability. I will post my thought on this LED after a couple of months.


Any updates on the Asta 20? I'm in the market for a gooseneck LED fixture for a 7.1g cube (I'll have spiderwood coming up out of the water, it looks bad with an LED strip over it) and I'm really hoping this is the one but can't find much information outside of Amazon reviews (I've gotten burned there before...)

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

I did not like the Asta and ended up going with the Beamswork EA. The control knob on Asta to adjust the light intensity was extremely sensitive after a point. It had a bad flicker too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

vijay_06 said:


> I did not like the Asta and ended up going with the Beamswork EA. The control knob on Asta to adjust the light intensity was extremely sensitive after a point. It had a bad flicker too.



Thanks for the feedback!

That's a shame to hear, I actually ordered one this morning since my tank is arriving soon and I wanted to know whether it would be a good fit so it looks like I might have to return it if it doesn't work out.
Do you remember if it was bright enough to be considered at least medium lighting? That's my biggest concern since I don't plan on using the dimmer but I'll be growing more than low-light plants.

I've been hearing more and more good things about Beamswork but it doesn't look like they make a gooseneck. Guess my next alternative is the Finnex FugeRay Planted+ clip-on. I already have a clip-on Stingray but I hate it.


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

I just had the lights on for 10 mins before taking it off and hence cannot tell for sure. My guess is you might get 30-40 PAR at 12 inches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

vijay_06 said:


> I just had the lights on for 10 mins before taking it off and hence cannot tell for sure. My guess is you might get 30-40 PAR at 12 inches.


Fair enough, I suppose it could be much worse (...I'm looking at you, Nicrew). This will be on a shrimp tank with little or no CO2 so I've got my fingers crossed!
Maybe I'll be the one reviewing it in a couple months 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

vijay_06 said:


> I just had the lights on for 10 mins before taking it off and hence cannot tell for sure. My guess is you might get 30-40 PAR at 12 inches.


I understand what you meant by flicker, I thought you meant there was a bad power supply but I see now that it's more of a high frequency pulsing of the LEDs. Slightly distracting.
I don't know that I'll use this on my 7.1gal cube but it looks much better than my clip-on Stingray so I may end up using it on my 1gal. It's a little overkill but the color quality is just nicer.


----------

